# angels



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hi there , well its been about a month or so , and the angels look better no more cloudy eyes and the cotton like scab on his body is just about closed up 
the fins are not as long as they were about half the size they were before 
, they are looking better but there color is not what they used to be . im not sure if they are ready to be put back in the main tank yet , i have a caleco angel that picks on some of the other fish , and i am worried about him picking on the two angels when i put them back 
what do u guys recomend , should i keep treating with the melafix and pimafix 
and salt or just do reg water changes 
thanks 
tom


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd go with salt and wc...I never like treating fish with meds unless there appears to be no other choice, let alone for a month. 

As for the aggressive angel, I'd be worried that it would target the weaker ones.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

That is very good news.  
The fungus injury could have been a result of the calico angel attacking the injured angel. Angels have a real pecking order for sure. Like all S.A. cichlids, angels get along best in a M/F grouping. 
Once the wound has healed I would slowly use less salt with each water change. You are best to keep them in quarantine and feed them back to good health before putting them back into the larger aquarium. Only you can determine when they are ready as you know your own fish. The only thing is the 10 gal. aquarium needs the water to be changed a lot like you have been doing.
An interesting article on salt:
http://badmanstropicalfish.com/articles/article5.html


----------

